# Paph. hangianum



## John M (Jan 6, 2015)

I've had this since it was just a little seedling. Plant has 26.5 cm natural spread. Flower is huge (14.5 cm), thick and fuzzy with a hard, fleshy, satiny smooth pouch. Nice, scent....a combination of sweet, candy confections and savoury spices.


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 6, 2015)

congratulations! Any growing tips?


----------



## John M (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks. Growing tips......patience!!!!! Otherwise, no. It just gets what all my other Paphs near it get. Intermediate temps, water when nearly dry. No deliberate dry rest. Feed weakly; but, regularly February through October.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow for blooming this large beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## TDT (Jan 6, 2015)

Very impressive!


----------



## Markhamite (Jan 6, 2015)

Beautifully grown! My little one went to plant heaven. I'll have to try again.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 6, 2015)

lovely and well grown


----------



## MaryPientka (Jan 6, 2015)

Exquisite!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 6, 2015)

The pouch looks edible. No seriously, it looks really tasty. I think I need to check my brain...


----------



## John M (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone!




The Mutant said:


> The pouch looks edible. No seriously, it looks really tasty. I think I need to check my brain...



Actually, I have seen Marzipan fruit that are about the same size, shape, colour and texture as the pouch. I LOVE Marzipan!:drool:


----------



## eggshells (Jan 6, 2015)

Very beautiful. I was very disappointed with one of my clones. It's a big plant and has about 4 growths but then it decided to blast last summer. Kinda seen it coming because of the long time on sheath phase. Felt like I wasted a growth. Anyways looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Clark (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice pop.


----------



## Parryaw (Jan 6, 2015)

Very very nice!! Can these stands warm/hot temps?


----------



## Alec (Jan 6, 2015)

really nice plant.
Alec


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 6, 2015)

A beauty!!


----------



## Lmpgs (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats. Exceptional plant.


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on blooming!!!Said to be a not too hard grower till blooming, but after that tend to be diminish...Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2015)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Jan 6, 2015)

I like it a lot.


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 6, 2015)

very nice and big


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 6, 2015)

John M said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why it looks edible! You're absolutely right! 

The weird thing about this is that I really like the flower because of that pouch (the texture is really interesting) and I find the overall shape much more pleasing than that of micranthum for example, but normally it's the pouch putting me off some of the parvis Paphs.


----------



## Alex (Jan 6, 2015)

Eggshells, your post struck a chord with me as I have a nice BS plant which has has been in low bud since probably August or September with no progression whatsoever...I've never seen anything take so long before progressing, I'm unfortunately sure it will blast...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2015)

Is such a short inflorescence typical?


----------



## Spaph (Jan 6, 2015)

Great blooming, I too have been growing a seedling for over 8 years now and still no flower, the waiting game : )


----------



## abax (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh John, the flower and the plant is just gorgeous and so well-grown. I
assume to bloom this one successfully it needs intermediate temps. in the
50Fs range? My gosh, it's enormous! Congratulations, young man!


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2015)

Parryaw said:


> Very very nice!! Can these stands warm/hot temps?



I don't think warm/hot would suit it at all. I grow it intermediate/cool.

Dot, I've bloomed 3 clones so far (first two were a few years ago) and 2 out of the 3 had short stems. Also, the flowers are very fleshy and heavy; yet, the stems are weak and wimpy. They must be staked; or else the flower will face straight down.

Angela. Thank you. Yes, I grow intermediate and for the past year a lot of nights, even in summer went into the 50's....or even lower on some nights last winter. This plant grew it's bud and stem very quickly. The bud just "popped" out one day and it took only a couple weeks to come into bloom. I think they slow down bud growth if kept too warm at night. Just a theory; but, that's what seems to be happening, IMO.


----------



## atlantis (Jan 7, 2015)

Gorgeous flower and plant. I´ve always wanted to try one of this but...as I have 2 emersonii far from BS, I think I don´t have patience enough to keep one more plain leaf Parvisepalum.



Alex said:


> [...] I have a nice BS plant which has has been in low bud since probably August or September with no progression whatsoever...I've never seen anything take so long before progressing


Nothing wrong about this. Some plants can take forever to bloom (specially during the cold winter).


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2015)

Awesome John

How many years?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 7, 2015)

I am so jealous. I want one. I need one. And hopefully before long, they'll actually be available and perhaps more affordable!!! I can't wait.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 7, 2015)

Very nice! One of the few of these I have seen in bloom.


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone.




Rick said:


> Awesome John
> 
> How many years?



Rick, it's been so long, I can't remember. I just know it's been in the greenhouse and I've been pushing it go "GROW DAMMIT(!)" for a very, very long time.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 7, 2015)

John M said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm getting flashbacks from the 80's movie version of Little Shop of Horrors. Particularly the song "Grow for me".

_Oh please, oh oh oh please ....... grow for me._


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice. I have a handful of seedlings poking along. Guess I'll be an old man by the time they flower, if ever :sob:


----------



## Stone (Jan 8, 2015)

Very nice John. I can't wait for my little ones to get to this stage! I't s one of me favorites and I haven't even seen one in the flesh yet!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 9, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice. I have a handful of seedlings poking along. Guess I'll be an old man by the time they flower, if ever :sob:



Same here Tom  , and I am a lot older than you....  !! Jean


----------



## Hamlet (Jan 11, 2015)

Amazing flower. I have a seedling but after looking at your pics and reading that they take forever to mature, I might get a BS plant to keep it company.


----------



## chrismende (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm envious! Beautiful results after all your years of patience! I have some and am excited that they are gradually picking up steam now - my adult plant is poking along, though. Only my seedlings are speeding up.


----------



## emydura (Jan 18, 2015)

Very nice. Congratulations John in getting this species to flower. A feather in your cap.


----------



## Trithor (Jan 18, 2015)

Great achievement John! I have a flask of seedling slowly growing in the back corner of the greenhouse. Years down the line and they are still tiny, so I know what you are talking about. Looking at yours I have a rekindled interest again. Thank you.


----------



## John M (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks eveyone.

Good luck, Gary! Patience is a virtue...a bloody, stinkin', frickin' virtue!


----------



## Ryan Young (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't know if it was a fluke, but when I first received my hangs, they were dry from shipping for close to 3 weeks, when I unpacked them, I soaked them in dilute coconut water mix, over the next 2 months a new leaf on each, shot out a good half to three-quarters inch long, next season they were slow to grow with even watering schedule, so this winter I've again withheld water for 2 weeks and let them dry out, new leaf tips have emerged well and seems to be a bit faster this time around. 

Sent from my oneplus one


----------



## John M (Jan 19, 2015)

Hmmmm, thanks Ryan. Perhaps they grow better with a bit of neglect? People (like me), who never let them dry out are possibly not triggering some sort of knee-jerk growth response....hmmmmm?


----------



## Justin (Jan 19, 2015)

mine seems to like it on the wet side all year 'round.


----------

